# I have the coolest wife ever!



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Check it out:

http://s47.photobucket.com/albums/f197/jstraz/Argentea/


----------



## Lancerlot (Feb 22, 2006)

are thos JD? Omg a mystery! what are they. Well they have the orange redish fin line., JD and firemouths have those, It has spots on its tail.

I'm lost  What are they TFG?


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

Since the folder the pics are in is titled 'Argentea'.... I'm willing to bet they are Veija Argentea...

Which I know you've been wanting for a while... Congratts!!!


----------



## jack lover (Aug 12, 2008)

They are argentia haha


----------



## Lancerlot (Feb 22, 2006)

share? I want them


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Yes indeed! VERY VERY EXCITED!! SOOOOOOOOOOOO EXCITED! Could you tell by the 30 pictures I took? :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Could you believe I actually have them?

Funny thing is I've got the tank labeled as to what food they get on which day :lol: Last fish I did that with was... Well there wasn't one! LOL


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Lancerlot said:


> share? I want them


I'll get ahold of you in a couple of years when I can;t stop them from spawning!


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

^^I want on that list!


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

:lol: will do


----------



## thinking_fish (Aug 13, 2007)

oh oh where did she find them???


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

I found them and decided we didn't have the money... Then she said to go ahead that she had saved some $$ for something else but knew how badly I wanted them...

She was even here to acclimate them and get them in a tank 

She's the best!


----------



## Bkeen (Mar 13, 2009)

It's nice to have a cooperative woman. My better half buys me fish and even helps with water changes. :thumb:


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

Lol I am the better half, so I get to do what I want  He just goes along with it.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Sometimes I wish I was a woman. Must be nice to have all that power..... :lol:


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

Really is!! Hahahah


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## heylady (Oct 14, 2004)

That's awesome!! :thumb:

Can't wait to see them all grown up!! :drooling:


----------



## M0oN (Dec 8, 2003)

I didn't know you thought they were that rare Fishguy! They're beautiful fish to be sure, but I've had them on and off over the last 3 years now several times! Probably my favorite Vieja with Zonatus being a close contender.


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

As with every fish, being "rare" or not completely depends on where you're located. You can't get them in BC. Any argentea I've ever had have had to be shipped up from the US.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

They're around here but usually in the $30 range.... Rediculous in my opinion... Regani used to be around here too but not lately...


----------



## Diaster (Aug 17, 2009)

I wonder why you can only get some fish is certain locations and not others.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Fish are like fashion statements... Some are in some are not...


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

Very nice TFG :thumb: Those are beautiful keep us up on new pics as they grow. And to Mrs. TFG =D> Nice work! Ya my husband supports my fish hobby as well. He's always saying to me "if you want that fish, get him". My husband is the best too.


----------



## M0oN (Dec 8, 2003)

when my wife and I were still dating, after I had gotten out of the Army - I was keeping a 75 gallon UniQuarium in her house that I had an upgraded MagDrive 900 on the back. I forgot to hose clamp it and got a phone call from her one morning freaked out because "The tank is shooting water out of the back onto the ceiling!"

She unplugged it, refilled the tank, and cleaned up all the water without ever complaining - I proposed to her about a week later, haha.

She did draw the line after I stuffed 5 300 gallon tanks into an 800 square foot house, though. Now I'm down to a single 55 gallon wide  but not for long. :dancing:


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Thought I'd give an update. All six are doing great and average in size around 2 7/16" The largest being 2 13/16" and the smalles around 2 5/16" (carpenters measure everything) :lol:

They were an inch on August 27th

Around here when a fish moves from one tank to another it gets measured and cataloged. The six moved from a 29 gal to a 30 gal. The 30's got a 6" longer foot print.

Here's a few pictures:



















And here's a slide show:

http://s47.photobucket.com/albums/f197/ ... d282b8.pbw


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

I think you may need to feed them a little more. They look complete malnourished and starving.


----------



## Rexamus (Sep 20, 2009)

SinisterKisses said:


> I think you may need to feed them a little more. They look complete malnourished and starving.


Someone call the humane society....animal cruelty!!!!!!!!!!!

Do they have a humane society in Canada?


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

I'm not in Canada!!    Actually, when I pulled them out they seemed a little too fat... Who am i kidding, there's nothing like fat little baby cichlids! I've got a group of 2" little oscars that are just rediculously cute...


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

TheFishGuy said:


> I'm not in Canada!!    Actually, when I pulled them out they seemed a little too fat... Who am i kidding, there's nothing like fat little baby cichlids! I've got a group of 2" little oscars that are just rediculously cute...


Fat is where it's at! Gorgeous  Very nice very nice :drooling: I love seeing a well cared for fish! 13/16 :lol: :lol: You sound like my husband :lol:


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

The funny thing is my wife always comments on the rescued fish that come here saying how they're all so skinny... We must to fatten you up!

I've had people say... what's wrong with your fish? Why are they so fat? :lol:


----------

